# lighting types



## jnb (Feb 13, 2011)

I have not had an aquarium for 20 years and always had a tank with lighting in the hood. Now I am starting a 55 gal and it seems like almost all good lighting stands on supports above the tanks.

- why is this - heat?
- is it a bad idea to put some T5's in a light that sits on a hood
- if I use a light on supports, I still use a glass tank lid, right?

thanks for your help


----------



## Tankfull Tropicals (Feb 11, 2011)

jnb said:


> I have not had an aquarium for 20 years and always had a tank with lighting in the hood. Now I am starting a 55 gal and it seems like almost all good lighting stands on supports above the tanks.
> 
> - why is this - heat?
> - is it a bad idea to put some T5's in a light that sits on a hood
> ...


 T5s do get hot enough to break 1/4" glass tops. Ask me how I know that. Anyway they only need to be elevated about an inch to be safe. I use some of the simple strip ones from a hydrophonics store. Lots cheaper there than any petshop. My bulbs of choice after 45 yrs of this is still Growlux florescents in simple 4' shop fixtures. They are very ecconomical and can sit right on your glass top. They are also still superior to T5s for plant growth IMO> if that is part of the purpose you need. Lights are realy for us moree than our friends. Most fish o not like much light they put up with us. Hope this helps. Glad to meet you, I am new here. Check out my profile when you have a moment.*old dude


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think elevating the light has two purposes...for one, the heat doesn't become and issue and two, the light is better equally distributed about the tank. I have had CFLs and T5HOs sit directly on top of my glass canopies with no issues. Really comes down to what you like and if it is still providing enough light after you elevate it.

Glass tank lid is your choice really. Some people use egg crate. Me personally I like the glass due to excessive evaporation without it.


----------



## jnb (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I think another reason for elevating the lights over the tank is to protect the light fixture. Some bulbs will explode if water hits them and they are hot enough. Also, as with anything electrical that is not waterproof: electricity + water = bad juju.


----------

